# Porsche GT3 RS 4.0 enhancement



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well this is abit of a special one for me

after doing a friends other cars (x5 and x6 which i will try and put up a few photos of later) i was aloud to see what was hidden away in the garage and invited to come back again and do this lovely car :argie:

oh and for the people who dont know, heres some info about it.

_*Joining the ranks of 911 GTS, 911 Speedster, 911 Sport Classic and 911 GT2 RS is the 911 GT3 RS 4.0 - the largest ever 911 engine, bolted into the lightest and most hardcore 911. Only 600 will be available worldwide from July (with about 40 destined for the UK), which is just in time for the release of the all-new 911 in September.

Still, it's difficult to stay cynical with Porsche for too long. The 4.0-litre GT3 RS will be the closest a road-going Porsche gets to the iconic racing Porsches, thanks to race-bred tech like the crankshaft from the GT3 RSR, and titanium conn rods.

Look carefully at the pictures and you'll see the little flic winglets on the front bumper. This is the first time a road-going Porsche has got these aero tweaks, which helps total downforce reach 190kg at top speed.

Peak power is 493bhp and max torque is 339lb ft - throw in the 1,360kg kerbweight, and 0-62mph should be possible in 3.9 seconds. Maximum speed is 193mph.

A few 911 comparisons for you - get your numbers head on. The turbo'd GT2 RS does 0-62mph in 3.5 seconds, the 911 GT3 RS 3.8 weighs 1370kg with 444bhp, and does 0-62mph in 4.0 seconds. As ever, Porsche's talent for squeezing new models into the teeniest gaps never fails to impress.

Nor, we've no doubt, will this £128,466 car fail to impress. It might be nearing the end of its life, but the 997 911 is still one of the finest sports cars on sale. The GT3 RS 4.0 will be no different.*_​
Few befores as you can see nothing to mankey (only has 1032 miles on it and is very well looked after by the owner)














































However the brakes have been used quite heavily :thumb:










After a prewash with CG Bug Bugger (sorry forgot to grab a photo of this stage) the car was given the usual 2bm










Wheels were washed with CG Diablo and a selection of brushes and my trusty Megs MF mitt.










The car was then dried by patting with the typical big blue MF










Then it was onto the polishing, as this car had been given a full wrap of Ventura Pro shield i was very careful with my selection and after speaking with a pro friend who had dealt with this before i desided on going for CG V38 on a red Hex pad. As the car was so new very little needed actually correcting so this was just used to bring back abit of gloss to the wrap.










Sorry there are no during photos of this stage or 50/50s but the white was hard enough fr me to even see and imperfections in let alone photo them.

Now the wheels were treated to a coat of CG Wheel Guard










The plastic windows all round treated to a coat of CG JetSeal 109










Airbox treated to JetSeal










Shuts treated to JetSeal










Got abit tired at this point so sat down and polished the exhaust using CG Metalshine and some 00 wire wool

Before










After










The whole interior was given a wipe down with CG Greener Clean (dont worry i didnt use the neat bottle it was diluted to 10:1










Absolutly no durings of this mission, cleaning the back window proved to be an absolute pain as you can see :devil:










All trim treated with CG Extreme Shine










All plastics in the frunk also treated with CG Extreme Shine










Lastly a coat of CG Pete's 53 to top off the lovely car










And a few afters
































































And the interior



















Sorry they arnt the best, light was fading and due to me forgetting my tripod i was limited to the photos i could get.

Hope youve enjoyed reading this, i know i really enjoyed the detail

And C&C welcome


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed, BTW do you like CG products?...LOL


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice motor there

now go and drive it ............if only eh


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

mmmm me likes that, what was the original colour then? 

I know what you mean on the back screen my mate has an 996 RS cup car that was a real pain.... Found a 600mm T shaped 9mm ply wrapped in a couple of micro fibres doe the trick, some flex on the ply to curve up to window but enough to do a good job..

Nice job like the info on the polish side with wrap and choice of pads thanks:thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Rare chance to see and work on, thanks for sharing. Reg number showing on a couple of the Pics!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I love those cars, great work, the 4th photo from the bottom needs the number plate blurred if you're looking them all done!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah just editing them, cant belive i missed them 

Oh and yes i do all my details with pretty much exclusivly Chemical Guys products


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> very nice motor there
> 
> now go and drive it ............if only eh


Well i did get to move it around the drive a little and im promised a trip out in it next time its taken for a blast :car:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very very nice.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wowawia! That's a rather nice piece of metal :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

One of the best they have made stunning motor looking good after some TLC, you lucky guy getting to do that motor


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Tom


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Wowawia! That's a rather nice piece of metal :thumb:


theres quite alot of carbon fibre on it acutally 

hehe thanks


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

stunning work and car! top job


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Never thought id see a RHD 4.0  

Nice work.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks very sharp Tom, nice work:thumb: You're a lucky man getting your hands on one of these, usually reserved for the selected few


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Looks very sharp Tom, nice work:thumb: You're a lucky man getting your hands on one of these, usually reserved for the selected few


Haha Nick hey long time no speak (we met at the Gtechniq open day incase you dont remeber)

have you had one of these in yet? 



ClioToby said:


> Never thought id see a RHD 4.0
> 
> Nice work.


Yes its officialy now one of 26 in the uk.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Love that mate crackin pics and a great job :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car great work buddy.


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

what a great motor, really nice job buddy:thumb:


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work Tom, Very lucky to have the chance detail a very rare machine


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Danny B said:


> Nice work Tom, Very lucky to have the chance detail a very rare machine


yeah wont lie when i first saw the thing i must have sat there for a good 15 mins just looking at it and walking around :argie:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice work:thumb:

Stunning car :argie::argie::argie:


Brian


----------



## kurt. (Nov 16, 2011)

Love these! amazing car for you to detail, looks like a spot on job too! :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic looking car! nice work mate.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Niiiiiiice!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## davidc1987 (Feb 28, 2012)

Have never seen one of these cars in the flesh! they look great! sooo jel you get a blast out in it


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Simply amazing! The best drivers' car in the world, period!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

My jaw is on the floor again!
Absolutely stunning, what a fine machine.:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

What a machine another one of my favourites :argie:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Wonderful car, and 99 times in 100 I'd not dare question Porsche engineering.

However...

To save weight, they replace door handles with straps. 
And leave the Sat nav and electric windows in.

Go figure...

Lovely work on the car btw. It would be nice to see it in these GT3 colours, for some reason this just gets the blood racing for me. (no rude comments)


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome work on a truly awesome motor there Tom! :thumb:

That back window does look a pain in the ****! Were you lucky enough to go for a spin?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Optimus said:


> Awesome work on a truly awesome motor there Tom! :thumb:
> 
> That back window does look a pain in the ****! Were you lucky enough to go for a spin?


ive been promised a spin when its taken out for a blast next


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Wonderful car, and 99 times in 100 I'd not dare question Porsche engineering.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...


Always said the same thing, I'd rather see no carpets and very little electrics/luxurys . Not that my opinion counts as I will never be able to own something like this .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Wonderful car, and 99 times in 100 I'd not dare question Porsche engineering.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...


Always said the same thing, I'd rather see no carpets and very little electrics/luxurys  defeats the object a bit IMO Not that my opinion counts as I will never be able to own something like this .


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fabulous car buddy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Work


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

you lucky *******! you must been very happy to detail this car! very rarely to see one!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

fantastic car!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Imagine owning that!!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, it was a good car to work on, you should try driving it though


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely looking car really like the interior and im not a fan of Porsche's.

A rather pleasing looking shine to the white paint as well. Nice work.

Looking forward to more pics of your work.


----------

